# Kubota lL3240 Hst leaking issue



## Charles Barnes (Jul 2, 2018)

I have had a minor leak of HST fluid from the bottom of my Tractor coming out of the split pin plug. It has know gotten much worst. It is suppose to let moisture out of the clutch housing. Need to do something to correct issue. Any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Charles, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you have HST fluid coming out of the bell housing weep hole, you have a leaking input shaft seal on your transmission. You will have to split the tractor and replace the seal. 

The purpose of the weep hole is to drain any oil leakage from the engine rear main seal or from the transmission input shaft seal to prevent oil from getting on the clutch.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Charles, if there is tranny oil coming out of the weep hole plug usually it is the oil seal on the four wheel drive shaft. You will have to split the tractor. You will have to remove the loader and possibly the right side load frame upright. If you have a loader equipped on it.


----------

